# Still don't get dry fert dosing



## heineken357 (May 25, 2006)

Ok Sorry for all the Question at one time lol, Tank is 55g been up and running as a planted tank for 1 month now I just checked my no3 with a tester and its at 0. Now with dosing dry fert ever other day I dose 11grams of N03, K2S04 9.30grams, KH2P04 pinch If the last day I dosed was 2 days ago and I checked today should I have more then 0 N03? I been using chucks planted tank calculator are the dosing wrong how much more should I be dosing? Right now I have Spot algae on back of tank and Green Spot algae on some of the first plants I added to the tank but the new stems coming off them don't have any algae. So with all the plants and fish how much more N03 should I be dosing? Also I have Flourish Potassium and nitrogen and iron should I be dosing them too?
Co2 is 5-6bps green-yellow drop checker
216w t5ho I kicked down the lights to 7hours and only 108watt till I get the ferts right
fish load is 
11 SAE
2 Neon tetra
5 Black tetra
11 Cardinal Tetra
2 Otto's
4 cherry shrimp 
Would this be considered heavily planted?


----------



## Diana K (Dec 20, 2007)

I would say moderately planted. 

If you are adding that much NO3, and the fish food is contributing, but the NO3 bottoms out in just a few days, then your plants are removing it. Dose more. 

Maybe it is just the camera or the way it looks on my screen, but the plants overall look rather pale. The reds are not very red, and the greens are too yellow. 

Are you dosing any micro nutrients?


----------



## heineken357 (May 25, 2006)

I dose seachem Flourish Trace the other days.


----------

